# Summer 2016 - Czech Republic



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


We have decided to cross Germany and into Poland next summer and come back via the Czech Republic. Our end destination in Poland is Krakow and we will be looking to have 2 days in transit across the CR and then 3 nights in Prague. Upon leaving Prague we will be heading to Colditz Castle in Germany.


Having never toured in the CR before I could do with some input if possible. HurricaneSmith (John) sent me a useful link but any other input on routes; laces to visit en route; campsites etc would be most welcome.:smile2:


We are looking to drive no more than 2.5 hours per day.


Many thanks in advance


Graham:smile2:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Was there a few years ago, make sure you pick up the vignette if you are travelling on the motorways. Petrol stations sell them

Karlovy Vary and Mariazke Lazny (Marienbad) are worth seeing on your way from Prague to Germany


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for that :smile2:

Do they do the vignette for under 3500kg and something more exotic like a GoBox for over, do you know?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Click right,on the Country

http://www.tolls.eu/czechia


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

I have selected our stops from "Campercontact" for our trip to Hungary via CR return viaPolandand Germany. 
If you view it on line you can see all the comments in english.
Hope this helps
Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeez! What a carry on :frown2:

Bearing in mind I am a TAG axle and will be c.4500kg...

I've just tried to plough through the link that Grath posted (cheers for that) and it seems awfully complicated and could end up being costly. Has anyone else gone through the process? Am I wrong here?

We are in the country for 5 nights - 3 of which we are stationary in Prague. I'm tempted to pay for the vignette and wing tbh. I have no problem paying road tolls (aside from the fact that we generally don't like them) but if they are there however the system seems set up for road hauliers rather than us casual users.

Folks who have been in the CR: what do you think my chances would be if I paid the vignette and winged it? (NB I am a tag axle and will be around 4500kg)

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Don't risk it. I have heard of folks being fined Euro 700 and its not that expensive

Have a look at this site

http://213.25.68.37/tc/(X(1)S(vrov5...lt.aspx?lang=en&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You are right of course...its not the cost but the phaff tbh!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I've just downloaded the 14 pages detailing all the whys and wherefores of the system :frown2:

I've tried to make sense of where the GoBox thingies can be picked up from and I 'think' its at main petrol stations on the MWays/man roads. I have a list of these with a map....another 4 pages.

In the rules though it says there are exemptions in the CR for "ZTP card holders" which, from my research looks like a certified disabled card. So I have emailed the authorities pointing out that we don't have one of these but would our blue badge do?

I'll await their reply...

Other than that it looks like approx. £44 to rent a box which you get back when you hand the box back in. Plus you can either pre pay (easiest way) or post-pay...which involves a contract etc. I think I'll prepay and then just get a credit back at the end.

Its a pain that you cant get these prior to arriving. I guess I'd better brush up on my Czech :smile2:

Once I've sorted this I've got to suss out Poland...:frown2:

Oh well...it goes with the territory I guess :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Poland is the same system as CR.
When are you going?
If its after me I will let you Know how I went on. I will be in CR / Poland mid May to end of June.
Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Steve, that's perfect :smile2:

We are going early July to mid August

I would welcome the update. I have to get the GoBox thingies due to weight so cant use a vignette. I guess it will be similar in Poland. For our first trip over there I wont be going too far 'off piste' so will be using main roads etc wherever possible.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Visit Prague, Kutná Hora (Church of Bones) and Cesky Krumlov, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are travelling from Poland so staying in the Ostrava area for 1 night; then the Brno area for 1 night; then 3 nights in Prague.:smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Forgot to mention 
You will need to prove what Euro emission your engine is (i.e.euro 4) to get the correct rate for the toll roads. 
I had to write to Mercedes for a letter of proof to ensure there is no problem as my log book does not state which classification I am.

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

zoro said:


> Forgot to mention
> You will need to prove what Euro emission your engine is (i.e.euro 4) to get the correct rate for the toll roads.
> I had to write to Mercedes for a letter of proof to ensure there is no problem as my log book does not state which classification I am.
> 
> Steve


yes thanks Steve

I started another thread to get an email address for someone at Fiat and have emailed them asking for the same.

I found my CoC and on the second page it says Euro 5 however I'll get the Fiat headed letter too just for 'belt and braces'

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Would appreciate any updates on the Go Box system as we are planning a route taking in Bulgaria,Romania,Hungary,Slovakia and Czech Republic and I think they all need boxes for over 3500.

We have been upplated to 3850 and I am tempted to try to wing it with a vignette for under 3500 ............how do they tell) 
It's the hassle not the cost.

I have read somewhere that there is an exemption for motorhomes over 3500 rather then good vehicles but any new information very welcome.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> Would appreciate any updates on the Go Box system as we are planning a route taking in Bulgaria,Romania,Hungary,Slovakia and Czech Republic and I think they all need boxes for over 3500.
> 
> We have been upplated to 3850 and I am tempted to try to wing it with a vignette for under 3500 ............how do they tell)
> It's the hassle not the cost.
> ...


Getting one entering Poland was not a great experience. The young lady who served me was singularly the rudest person I have ever met. I will be puting in a complaint to the issuing authority in the next day or two.

The CR system was quite easy. The lady who served me spoke some English and was very helpful. You will need your Passport; V5; Certificate of Conformity; and your CC. The CofC shows your VIN and the emissions class. You pay a deposit for the box and then an amount of pre load depending upon where you are planning on driving to. When you leave the country you chop the thing in and get a refund.

The website shows places where you can pick up and drop off the box. If you are lucky then as you leave one country and enter another, you can drop off one and pick up the other at the same time. This happened when we left Poland and entered the CR. It would be worth planning some routes and making sure that you can putt co-ordinates into your satnav: this will help locate the issuing/returning locations

We struggled to locate a place to return the Box when we left the CR so we still have it! I will be emailing them to see if I can post it back and get my refund (c£45 for the box from memory) as I cant believe that I'm the only one who has done this.

Lastly I wrote up some useful sentences in English and translated them into Polish and Czech so that I was armed with them to show the person serving what I required. It didn't work in Poland as the girl was so rude and dismissive she wasn't interested. I got some sympathetic looks from some German coach drivers who tried to help.

Some roads in Poland are absolutely DIRE and they still charge you for them. The roads in the CR were generally better but some were still roapy so watch your speed. Lastly the CR is awash with speed cameras. It will be interesting to see if anything arrives in the post!

We really liked both Poland and the CR: Prague is beautiful. We stayed near Frydek-Mistak; Brno; and in Prague. I am happy to let you know where if you want (and also my thoughts FWIW).

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for that info Graham
The need for an emissions certificate is a new one on me.Probably useful for Romania and Bulgaria as well.
THe box seems such a complication and as you say expensive if you cannot drop it off anywhere.

I have an old copy of my V5 with 3500 before the upplating and of course the original plate from Fiat is still there so it's all very tempting to declare 3500 and unless we actually get weighed ??

We have lined up Triocamp and Camping Matyas for Prague so any observations on Prague are welcome.
I find it's the big cities and tourist destinations that tips are most useful.

Peter


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In your position I wouldn't bother tbh in the CR tbh. We only did it as we are a TAG axle and 8.7m long so perhaps would stretch the point regarding weight if stopped. I cant recall seeing any police on the roads in the CR anyway as they have a heavy reliance on cameras.

In Prague we stayed at ...

http://www.caravancamping.cz/

It was a good place: very friendly reception who spoke good English; decent size pitch; river view; lots of clean toilets, showers etc (NB The mens showers were communal which kind of reminded me of my rugby playing days!); 500m from a tram stop into town (and the site provides great instructions on where to get on/off and tram numbers etc); ridiculously cheap restaurant (£4.50 for a mixed grill, chips and salad!) with nice food and river views on the veranda; easy to find.

Prague itself was beautiful although the astronomical clock was pretty underwhelming. We had a xrink and food in the café/restaurant right next to the clock so had a birds eye view plus it wasn't unreasonable in terms of price.The squares are nice and the walk across the Charles Bridge is well worth it.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks again for the info................campsite recommendations from real people are always better. 

I can see why you got the Go Box because of your size but I think we might just present the old V5 and claim 3500.............I don't suppose they link up with DVLA records.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoops I was hoping as we crossed Austria we would classify as 350

We have upgraded but are necessarily more than 350

We just did it to be safe on weight 

And we put the scooter on a hydra lift which didn't add to the weight 

And air suspension for a better ride 

But our V5 shows 3850 

Didn't realise we needed to produce it

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I agree that all these disjointed systems are a pain in the ....

Poland has a type of 'Go-Box' (ViaToll) for over 3500kg and charges via ganty-mounted roads, both Motoways and Trunk roads.

There are some Motorways with different toll booths for cars and ViaToll boxes.

Our MH was originally plated at 3500kg. We have used the Toll booths on the A4 Motorway for 6 years and never been questioned about our current weight. I believe that there are occasional weight checks but I believe they are aimed at overweight trucks not private vehicles, however have never seen a check-point.

I was informed by family Police contacts 3 years ago that there is no connection between the Polish authorities and DVLA.

We travel to Slowakia frequently but do no need toll roads where we go.

I will avoid Czech Rep, as we cannot get there easily without Motorways or negotiating mountain roads - too much hassle.

We may need to go through Austria next year and will get a GoBox, as I believe the Austrians do stop MHs to check weight.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Geoff

Might be worth checking your routes through Austria as we did S to N last year (Italy to Germany) without hitting a toll road so avoided the on board box thingy. Worth a bit of research as it obviously isn't a big country so if you have time on your hands...

The roads are good too.

We fund it strange that we had to pay via the GoBox in Poland AND again on the toll roads (16.50 Zloty on those roads from memory)...especially as some of the roads were so dire.

Graham


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Geoff
> 
> Might be worth checking your routes through Austria as we did S to N last year (Italy to Germany) without hitting a toll road so avoided the on board box thingy. Worth a bit of research as it obviously isn't a big country so if you have time on your hands...
> 
> ...


Graham

I am aware that there are routes through Austria that can avoid toll roads, particularly at the West side but going from Poland to Italy around the Vienna area it is not so easy.

In Poland there were, and still are, toll roads before the ViaToll box system and all vehicles pay on those roads regardless of weight. At those tolls vehicles with a ViaToll box should go through the lanes on the right where the box is sensed and the barriers lift automatically, so if you had a box but still paid cash you went through the wrong lane.

We came through such a toll on the A4 on a busy Friday afternoon and there was a gantry sign in advance advising that the ViaToll lanes were also available for those paying cash, which was not the case in the past. The system has probably been introduced to reduce the queues at the cash only lanes.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update on my on board unit
*
I came away from the CR not being able to locate a place where I could return this and so get back my deposit and any unused credit.

Upon returning home I emailed the authorities in the CR asking whether I could post it back. Initially they refused however I appealed and pointed out that I had driven around for an hour looking for a place; then stopped at a garage that sold top up but couldn't get a response (language difficulties); and stopped at another place on the motorway but again couldn't get an understandable response.

The authorities allowed my appeal because apparently on the route that I took out of northern CR, the nearest return point would have meant going to a certain junction; then crossing it and returning in the wrong direction to return the box! They were aware of the issue and were taking steps in the future to address this.

Anyway I returned the box (£8 with tracked and insured postage via the Post Office); 3 weeks later I received a credit of around £57 back onto my CC.

Its worth sorting it before you leave the country but this may offer some hope if you cant.

Graham :smile2:


----------

